# rome targa or 390 boss



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Targa's are BEASTS, and I say that in the best but most serious way possible. Get 390's, there is nowhere in the midwest that needs the Targa, and is a terrible park binding except for huge kickers. The 390s will take you anywhere you need. The Targa's will only excel past the 390's in terrain you rarely/if ever ride.


----------



## moparmike98 (Mar 4, 2015)

Will rome send replacement parts for last year's binding? All I do are kickers I don't hit a whole lot of rails on this board. I jib on my blunt.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

That's up to them and if they still have them. Call and ask.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Targas are beasts. My roommate couldn't handle them when I let him try them out but I personally love them. I don't have much of an issue with them in the park either, they are manageable. But definitely excel in the freeride/all mountain terrain

I still do prefer the 390 Boss for everyday, everything which is what I would recommend leaning toward in your situation. Rome has a lifetime parts warranty on their bindings as well.


----------



## moparmike98 (Mar 4, 2015)

Why do you prefer the 390 boss? Comfort, performance ?


----------



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

moparmike98 said:


> Will rome send replacement parts for last year's binding? All I do are kickers I don't hit a whole lot of rails on this board. I jib on my blunt.


Rome's warranty is awesome. I'm actually getting stuff in the mail from them soon for parts I broke last weekend on my '09 390's. They're really easy to talk to and they carry a lifetime warranty.

I emailed in a warranty a few years back on the same bindings and they gave me newer highbacks and whatnot. The colors don't always match (they'll try the best they can) but it'll be functionally the same.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

moparmike98 said:


> Why do you prefer the 390 boss? Comfort, performance ?


Overall the 390 Boss allows for a bit of flexiness, which you won't really find in the Targa. It's forgiving in this sense, where the Targas are not. And for everyday riding I find the 390 Boss to be a better fit from groomers to park to trees. It's a good middle of the road binding for almost any type of rider from my point of view.


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

Caveat - I have never rode the Targas. But I own 2014 390 Boss. Get them, I have never once thought to myself "these are not responsive enough". Yea the Targas may be better if all you want to do is bomb steep lines, but the 390s are spectacular. Just take a bit to set up.


----------



## moparmike98 (Mar 4, 2015)

I went with the 390 boss. Got it off evo for 149.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

moparmike98 said:


> I went with the 390 boss. Got it off evo for 149.


I got the same from them and tried them out this past weekend. I love them. First bindings, but for the money, they are great. The rear highback adjuster is a bit stiff out of the box just FYI. It will seem like it won't slide, but it will. Just needs a bit of coaxing.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm, but isn't the flex of the Targas customisable?

I'm intermediate at best, but I've found a pretty good deal on a pair of last season's Tragas and thinking of pulling the trigger. The reason I'm considering them is because I can't center my size 11 boot in my Burton Cartels, and I can't find the Katanas (which were my first option) at that price.

Has anyone compared the Cartels and the Targas?


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> Hmm, but isn't the flex of the Targas customisable?
> 
> I'm intermediate at best, but I've found a pretty good deal on a pair of last season's Tragas and thinking of pulling the trigger. The reason I'm considering them is because I can't center my size 11 boot in my Burton Cartels, and I can't find the Katanas (which were my first option) at that price.
> 
> Has anyone compared the Cartels and the Targas?


Yes, you can make them even stiffer than they come out of the box. There is a foam insert you can slide into the ankle strap that stiffens them up more. I have personally never used the inserts, as they are plenty stiff enough already for anything I do. 

They are very customizable and it's easy to center your boot. Instead of using the baseplate to center it, you use the heelcup adjustment to slide to the size of boot you wear. I've also had a pair of Cartels, a bit older model, but the only advantage I see for Cartels is their lightweight. Other than that the Targas tech and customization blows them out of the water. I also broke my Cartels but it seems much harder to break the Targas. They are as sturdy as it comes in my opinion.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks! How would you compare the Targas and Cartels stiffness wise?


----------



## Langers (Nov 28, 2015)

Singu1arity said:


> Yes, you can make them even stiffer than they come out of the box. There is a foam insert you can slide into the ankle strap that stiffens them up more.


I don't think the 2015 & 2016 Rome Targa binding have these...


----------

